# Starting ivf this week, Collecting drugs on Friday, any cycle buddies ??



## Maggie27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi guys 

I was meant to start ivf at belfast rfc last month but they changed it to this month.. So eventually 
Going to the nurse to pick up drugs and learn what to do this Friday.  

Let me know if you starting too.. Can help each other through it 

Feeling rather nervous now excited and nervous 


Xxxxxxx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi sorry didnt want to read and run...

im not starting treatment but i do want to wish you all the very best of luck 
           

take care and enjoy the rollercoaster xxx


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Maggie

Good luck for Friday,  It's so exciting picking up your drugs and getting started.

Join the current cyclers thread and there are a few of us at all different stages of treatment.

Good luck
Boo


----------



## LullaBelle (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Maggie,

I am picking up my drugs next Thursday.  I think I will be starting on 1st November so won't be too far behind you!


----------



## Fifij250910 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Maggie,

I am picking up my drugs on Monday.  Come over and join the current cyclers thread.

Fifij
x


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Good luck with getting started Maggie
I'm up for et this morning hopefully

Xx


----------



## chellelynn (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Maggie, I thought I would leave a lil message to wish you all the best.  How are you getting on with everything? I started on the 31st xx


----------



## chellelynn (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I hope you all have had a good day.  

Well I'm nearly there  First scan in the morning.  I was a little worried as most people seemed to have had a scan prior to starting stims, (AF was here 10th-13th).  I started Buserelin spray on 31st Oct and Gonal F (225/900pen) on Thursday 14th.  I am extremely tired today and more bloated than yesterday, also have oral thrush not sure if this is related to the medication, will ask tomorrow.  

To be honest I cannot believe that I have made it this far, the side effects have been horrible.  Hoping that everything goes ok in the morning and then the next scan will be Sunday 24th and hopefully get an apt for EC and time for Pregnyl l injection.

Lots of love to you all xx


----------

